# Room in Feltham or area for 13 months.



## Globalti (29 May 2019)

For Gti Junior who is doing a year at a company in Feltham, MIddlesex. He would prefer to share with other sudents but we think living with a landlord is a better idea.


----------



## vickster (29 May 2019)

@Cuchilo is in that area


----------



## Cuchilo (30 May 2019)

Its a dump  
I dont know anyone renting out a room but will keep my eyes open for you


----------



## Globalti (8 Jul 2019)

He ended up on Warren Road in Twickenham, which isn't too much of a dump.


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Jul 2019)

Nice area and more Whitton than Twickenham . Whitton is full of old people like me  Twickenham and Richmond are a good night out and Kingston is good for clubbing depending on his age .


----------

